# Dad!!!!!!



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't LIKE Thunder. If I put my head in my happy place, I'll be invisible and safe.

Dad didn't have my good dog gate in Butte so I couldn't fit my whole body in my happy place, Uncle Jody was putting the coolest, bestest modification on it!!


Seamus


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww...poor kiddo! Akasha was doing the same thing this weekend when we went camping and the gunfire was scaring her...so we just put her in the van and she buried herself under all the blankets LOL


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww...Pandora does the same thing with all the Florida thunderstorms. She doesn't freak out or anything, but she tries to find the security of tight spaces.


----------

